# Seeing large flocks of geese......



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I was on the water fishing today and seen 5 large flocks numbering 50 to 100 birds per flock and then sitting on the deck tonight I saw 2 more flocks with 50 to 75 birds.

My question is are these the birds from last years hatch that are non breeding birds that are not paired up??????????????


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I would say they are non breeders. I was seeing the same thing the other day. That teasing just makes 1 Sep seem that much further away.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

This is usually the time the molt migrators start coming through. These are the nonbreeders and unsuccessful breeders. I read somewhere (can't remember where now) that it is thought that these migrations take place to take pressure off of breeding areas.

The idea being that there is a limited amount of food available to nesting and young geese. The overall population potential is higher if the nonbreeding and unsuccessful geese molt in another area less suitable for rearing young. The young geese have a better chance at survival if there is less competition for the available food.

Makes sense, it's just extremely difficult to study.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i saw 2 big flocks of the molt migrators when i left my house this morning. one flock must have been 150 or more.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I live in Central MN and have seen numerous flocks like this over the past week or so.

We have nesting pairs on about every pothole. Should make for another great September season.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Softball diamonds last night...Same thing...A couple of big V's...I figured they were non breeders...


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I've been seeing quite a few flocks too, quite a few pairs with little ones, one had pair had 14 little ones.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Saw 6-8 flocks of 25-50 go over today while working at th the golf course.Going to spend the summer in the Arctic.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Geese flying in groups of 25-100 this morning heading North over Grand Forks. I'll bet I saw at least 10 groups.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

I Also saw quite a few large flocks of geese moving while out shooting sporting clays. Hopefully the hatch will be a great one and all these non-breeders or unsuccessful breeders will also be leaving us a hatch in the years to come.


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

after 2 weeks of nearly a bird i n the sky,the phenomenon is currently taking place here in ny too.my family's icecream run was turned into a wild goose chase as we followed a large string north.stoped at lake ontario and not since spring at our locale fuge have we seen such a 
raft of geese.
although the area is90% agriculture and could support the shear #'s of a roost that size i'm leaning towards its just a rest over area as they continue north.
can't wait to go get another cone and see if their still all there.


----------

